# Bleeding down there after spin bike!?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought it was only a one time thing.. But it wasn't! After everytime I ride my spin bike (not even past 90 rpm) I have blood when I wipe down in my parts! I thought I was having a period but it isn't! Does this happen to anyone? How can I stop this? 
I am wearing bike shorts too!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Is there any crotch pain before during or after?


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

numbness/tingling from the saddle only nothing else


----------



## ahmed (Jul 15, 2009)

ew, get a thicker chamois


----------

